

Giving up the Chromebook - alexholehouse
http://betanews.com/2011/10/02/im-giving-up-google-chromebook/

======
esutton
as a chromebook user, i find this article disappointing. what it really summed
up to was flash is not working well -> chrome os is doomed, instead of maybe
chromebooks need a hardware boost. By that theory iphones/ipads are worse
because flash doesn't work at all. I will also say that i have found flash to
be working better on the device as the upgrades have progressed.

The biggest flaw with chrome os has been google not educating users on new
features as they come out. for instance the average user has no idea that they
can open apps in panels.

